# aep this weekend



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I went down to AEP Sunday morning with a few buddies, I thought I'd share a nice bass I caught. 

Jeffgummy


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

NICE! That is one hell of a fish!


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice! I was there Saturday morning and got skunked...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

That is a heck of a bass, details please...
How big??
What did you get em on?


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks, it weighed about 6 lbs according to my digital scale and he fell for a 5" senko.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

jeffgummy said:


> he fell for a 5" senko.


 Very nice how were you rigging?


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Jeff!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

That body of water looks familiar. It is not in the North area towards Cumberland.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW!!!!!! Congrats on a real nice largemouth!


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks gone fishin and ou. SGO, your right that lake is kinda out that way, of course most of them are.  we can talk about that over a brew sometime.

Jeff


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great looking fish Jeff. I'm going down this weekend. I'm hoping the cold front won't kill the fishing. The trusty old Senko strikes again..


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Good Luck Chris, I am going to see my family in WV this weekend, I am going down next weekend I think though.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Have a good time in WV. I'll let you know how it went. Are we still doing the fall thing down at aep??


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

Ill be down there in a few weeks. Most likely the 2nd till 6th or 7th of August. If anyone wants to show me where a the fish are I would love to catch a few. I have only been there a handful of times and have varied success but its a great place to camp. I have really only fished the easy access ponds that have alot of pressure.

Good Luck
Brian


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

going down this weekend myself...hope to see ya there


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll be driving a Red Ford Ranger with a cap. If you see me stop by and say hello. Probley be staying at K...


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

i will be in a dark blue Ford Explorer pulling a 12ft boat i was leaning towards K myself.....going down friday night will get there around 8:30-9:30 staying till sunday...will me(tim) and my buddy jason


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

When I saw this and looked at your location of Fredericktown, OH (Knox lake) It made think of how KNOX lake is always on the lists of best bass lakes in Ohio and here you are traveling down to the AEP! Grass is always greener on the other side of the fence I guess. My grandparents lived in MT. Vernon so I have made some trips to Knox lake. I live down in SE not far from AEP and so I dream and plan trips to Knox while you live there and plan trips down here. I have recently come to realize that we fantasize that the fishing must be better somewhere else and do not give the lakes and streams next to us enough credit. I live less then 2 miles from the Devola Damn and sort of take it for granite, but some people plan trips from hours away to come and fish here crazy huh. Just something I was thinking about.


2talltim said:


> going down this weekend myself...hope to see ya there


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

it's my get away no wife ,no kids, one one bugging me, cell phones don't work very well there...i love the camping part of it too, and just exploring different areas,having a sense of adventure, seeing what i can find...i love the outdoors iv seen knox lake in my back yard for 30 years nothing new to explore there...i love the adventure


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

Ditto on the big bass jeff. I'ms till going to hit the lake we talked about earlier today on the phone. As you can tell I'm trying to keep it a small secret but not for long. As for your 6 lber. NICE !! I got 2 5lbers from the lake I was tell you about and a 6 from my in -laws pond in New Lex. But nothing beats a big bass out of a belly boat. Let me know about the fall trip.

B


----------

